# Cats keep breaking my curtains an blinds



## Shinshin (Jan 31, 2017)

so my 2 cats are 7 months old now. iv had them they were 3 months old. about month later they started 1st trying to climb the curtains. Id yell at them . so i folded the curtains up so there not hanging so close to the floor. that didnt work for long they started jumping at them to climb it. Just about everyday for the past 3 months im yelling at them, spray them with a water sprayer . got to the point iv soaked down so much cause i so mad. the broke a blind already today they broke another. My roommate said they break 1 more curtain or blind thats it there being thrown out. I just dont know what to do. they have access to 2 windows with no curtains or blinds on it to sit at to look outside, I yell at them i spray them with water, 3 months now an they havnt learned. iv grown up with cats , iv had had 3 kittens grow up with me before an never that destructive for this long.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Shinshin - the fact is that kittens and cats love to climb, it is an integral part of their nature. So you need to find alternative things for the little guys to climb so they don't climb your curtains or blinds.

Cats *do not *learn by being punished. All you will do is make them afraid of you, so please stop spraying them with water - it obviously is not working.

Cats learn learn by being redirected to what it is you want them to do.

First buy at least one large cat tree, preferably two if you have the room, and can afford them.

Zooplus Uk has plenty of inexpensive cat trees, such as these :

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...large_cat_trees_height_180_cm/84900?rrec=true

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/scratching_posts/medium/medium_cat_tree_height_160_cm/13534

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/...edium_cat_tree_height_120_cm/275212?rrec=true

Put the cat trees in places where there is plenty of room for the kittens to run at them and do their fun acrobatics. 

Meanwhile take down the blinds and the curtains from the windows where they are attacking them. If you need privacy from your neighbours or from passersby in the street, put up some frosted window film on the lower part of the window up to head height. It works very well, and is easy to stick on & peel off when you no longer need it. It does no damage to the glass.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bedroom-B...hash=item33bbd704a2:m:mK66E1hqXgwUHttrqTLmqug

Play with your kittens for several hours a day, using interactive toys such as wand toys, fishing rod toys (Flying Frenzy) to help them use up their energy.


----------



## Shinshin (Jan 31, 2017)

The problems above has nothing to do with lack of toys or cat trees, i have some already an many toys for them. An we obviously cant play with them cause we are at work, they get plenty of attention wen im home an cause no issues at night wile im asleep. 

My room mate had an idea of making an outside cage area on the porch for them wile we are at work . be about 5' x 6' x 4' . basically about 8.5 hours day they would spend in there an we let them in wen we come home. figure add a cat box a bowl of water , little scratching post condo we have will fit right in there an they get a nice outside view all day wich they love . they spend over half the day sitting at the window anyways. I know how many feel about caging animals i really dont like the idea of it much but its either this or let them go outside during the day an hope they stay around.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

So you are going to put two cats in a cage? With no space to get away from each other. No space to get away from smelly litter tray. No chance of hiding from scary stuff. And you expect them to be happy with that? 

Here's an experiment. Try locking yourself in your bathroom for 8 hours and see how bored you get.


----------



## Shinshin (Jan 31, 2017)

so i guess outside it is then . hope they will be ok out there all day.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I really really hope you're a troll.


----------



## Shinshin (Jan 31, 2017)

No am not a troll. just at the point i dont know what to do anymore


----------



## Shinshin (Jan 31, 2017)

My cats are to destructive to be inside when i am not home. What else can i do ? i have a cat tree, 2 scratching posts, an 3 story cat condo, lots of little toys. nothing works. i have the 2 bad ones of the litter . my last cats were no were near this bad , i had them for 13 years. So comes down to caging them for 8 hours a day or putting outside for the day. Or just completly them go live outside. no other options


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

They should grow out of this . Do you have your own bedroom , could you enclose them in there when you are out ? 
The cage is too small for two cats to be enclosed in.

I now its annoying when pets break things . if you replace the damaged blinds and curtains then I don't see why you room mate is complaining .


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Have your kittens been neutered? If not, then get them done a.s.a.p. as it may help calm them down.

It is not you have the two "bad" kittens of the litter, but possibly you have the two liveliest ones. Lively, energetic kittens get bored when left on their own and become destructive. Though as far as you've said you have taken down the curtains for safekeeping and I advised you to take down the blinds and instead use window film for privacy.

What else are they destroying?

As I said, move things of value out of the room and give them plenty of stuff to climb. One cat tree is not enough for 2 lively kittens. You can buy cheap wooden shelves from Ikea and put those up the wall like a series of steps for them to climb up and down. It will cost you a few £pounds but will give them more to climb.

As kimthecat said a cage 5ft x 6 ft x 4 ft is too small to put two 7 month old kittens in for 8 hours a day. Cage needs to be twice that size for comfort. How will you heat it if it is on the porch?

Please do not put them outside all day, the weather is very cold still, how are they supposed to keep warm and where will you leave their food? Kittens of that age need feeding 4 times a day.

If you shut them outside all day the chances are they will wander off looking for warmth, food and human company and a neighbour may take them in. Or they could come to harm from traffic, foxes, cat-hating humans etc. It happens all the time. Is that a risk you want to take?

If you really can't give them the space they need indoors to play without destroying your house while you're at work then I'd ask a Rescue to take them and re-home them for you.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds like you shouldn't have animals in my perhaps rude opinion. Perhaps a fish would fit your lifestyle more? You seem to lack patience.

I've had a ton of cats over my life thus far. Our kittens have destroyed door frames, ripped up blinds, raked the side of the couch to shreds, tore out the carpet, etc. management is key with cats. They don't learn from being sprayed or shouted at. If you don't have the time or patience then please find a home for them that does instead of locking them outside in a tiny cage for over 8 hours a day.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have to agree with @kamikaze ,it really doesn't sound as though you are cut out for the work needed with kittens/young cats.
Maybe it would be better for all concerned that you re assess the situation.
If you are not prepared to put in the effort to keep your kittens happy and safe then rehoming them may just be the best option.


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 4, 2017)

And if you choose to rehome I do hope you put more effort into it than "throwing them out".  Contact some no kill rescues, I'm not sure how the system works in the U.K. but in the US unfortunately cats are very often euthanized in shelters as there are so many homeless cats and so little resources. I once applied for a position at a shelter and upon learning I had to take shifts putting to sleep perfectly homeable cats I had to turn down the position. My heart is just too soft to handle that responsibility that shelters are forced to take on due to owners "throwing out" their cats at such high rates and not getting them fixed.


----------

